# Which wilderness first aid certification?



## fishingraft (Aug 30, 2015)

Choosing between two WFA classes. One offers certification from NOLS, the other offers a 3 year certification from the Wild Medicine Center. Opinions?

https://recsports.umich.edu/article/wilderness-first-aid-course-january-23-24-2016

OR

Wilderness First Aid with WMI & REI - REI Outdoor School classes - REI.com


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

Haven't heard much about the WMCT, but I've taken several courses with WMI of NOLS and would definitely recommend them. The course is thorough, the cert is universally accepted in the industry and all the instructors I have met are absolutely top notch.


----------



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

What is the reason for taking the class? If you're thinking of working in the outdoor industry, you'll need to re-cert in a few years, and NOLS/WMI has classes all over the country. If it's just to learn, that isn't as important. Also, is the course going to be at all activity specific? Taking WFR courses hosted by my rafting company and doing scenarios with our regular gear felt more useful than getting a bunch of ski patrol & avalanche scenarios when I didn't work on the mountain. 
Ultimately, it comes down to the individual instructor. I've never had a bad WFA or WFR instructor (a smattering of both WMI & WMA courses), but I've had some that are more & less memorable, and remembering the lessons is pretty important. But, you won't know how you'll mesh with the instructor until the end of the class.


----------



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

Also, if you're at UM, are you taking advantage of the pool sessions? It was a great schedule when I was in school there. Nothing focuses the attention on perfecting a hand roll quite like procrastinating a term paper... 
Also, Harbaugh!


----------



## spack171 (Mar 6, 2011)

NOLS


----------



## RASIL (Jan 18, 2010)

Did the NOLS WFA and am recerting in December with them. Have done others classes and NOLS seemed more thorough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

